# Downloading



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

I've been getting cut off internet because Hughs Net (internet) says we have been downloading to much. Dah! I haven't downloading anything. They said that if it happens again they cut us off again for 24 hrs. again. This happened last week an this week. I managed to get them to turn the internet back on again.
I have Windows Vista Premium Home. I have never downloaded anything an what must I do to stop the computer from downloading? We do leave our computer on all the time. Can it do that on it's own? Help me out here if you can tell me what to do.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Downloading in their terms could also include surfing the net

Every time you view a page, you download the page, you down load all the advertisements, you download all the graphics, you download all kinds of stuff.

If you visit this forum often you are downloading data for every page you visit.

If you have your computer set to automatically download and install updates, this counts against your quota.

My connection on this machine has been active for 1 Day 8 Hours and 33 minutes and I have received 236,558 PACKETS of information in that time. A typical packet contains perhaps 1,000 or 1,500 bytes or 1 to 1.5 K of data. You can do the math. Just in the time to type this response, this machine has received 1000 + or - more packets. For more information Look Here

One Typical e-mail may have this underneath which counts as traffic. I've edited out some tracking data.



> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> X-Spam-Flag: YES
> X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.2.5 (2008-06-10) on
> xxxxxxxxx
> ...


If you listen to streaming radio, video, or that type of stuff that is downloading.

You may also have a trojan in your machine that is downloading stuff.

To say you aren't downloading is incorrect. It is possible that what you meant to say was you are not "downloading" games, programs and other stuff.

If your computer is connected to the satellite network 24/7 you are "downloading" keep alive packets 24/7

Hope this helps.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

As noted ANYTHING you access on the internet is downloading. 
If your not looking at video's or streaming audio and not surfing 24x7 then 
I would suggest you check your machine for a virus or worm, they can cause a lot of traffic


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Tadpole said:


> We do leave our computer on all the time.


TURN IT OFF when you're not using it and don't expect to be back to it within an hour or so. Leaving it on all the time wastes electricity, wears out the cooling fans (and hard drive if it's not powering down), sucks more dust into it, and if you run Windows and have an always-on internet connection, drastically increases your exposure to viruses etc. which, as lharvey noted, could be part of your current problem.


----------



## Mechanic Intern (Jun 10, 2007)

Backwoodsman7 does have a good point, though the choice of words was a bit strong. Though if the computer absolutely needs to be active all the time, I think just unplugging the power to the hughesnet modem (when internet isn't needed) should do the trick.


----------



## Tadpole (Feb 7, 2005)

Thanks too all. Now I understand. Things are clear now.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

backwoodsman7 said:


> TURN IT OFF when you're not using it and don't expect to be back to it within an hour or so. Leaving it on all the time wastes electricity, wears out the cooling fans (and hard drive if it's not powering down), sucks more dust into it, and if you run Windows and have an always-on internet connection, drastically increases your exposure to viruses etc. which, as lharvey noted, could be part of your current problem.


Aside from wasting electricity the wear and tear of starting up just a bad as running. As for increases your exposure, If your vulnerable your vulnerable and should fix the problem. Being on longer allow more attempts at your machines but doesnt increase the exposure.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Gary in ohio said:


> Aside from wasting electricity the wear and tear of starting up just a bad as running. As for increases your exposure, If your vulnerable your vulnerable and should fix the problem. Being on longer allow more attempts at your machines but doesnt increase the exposure.


Agree, there's nothing more harmful about leaving your computer on 24/7 than turning it off. My work computer has not been off in 13 months now other than for quick reboots every couple of weeks and my home computer is very similiar.

I agree about unplugging your modem.


----------



## DanHurt (Nov 11, 2009)

Mechanic Intern said:


> I think just unplugging the power to the hughesnet modem (when internet isn't needed) should do the trick.


Or disable the network connection, no unplugging/plugging in needed.

Start - Settings - Network Connections
Right click on the network connection - Disable


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Tadpole said:


> I've been getting cut off internet because Hughs Net (internet) says we have been downloading to much. Dah! I haven't downloading anything. They said that if it happens again they cut us off again for 24 hrs. again. This happened last week an this week. I managed to get them to turn the internet back on again.
> I have Windows Vista Premium Home. I have never downloaded anything an what must I do to stop the computer from downloading? We do leave our computer on all the time. Can it do that on it's own? Help me out here if you can tell me what to do.


You are talking about the Fair Access Policy (FAP). They don't actually cut you off, they just slow you down to dialup speed (56K) for 24 hours. The last time I heard the threshold for getting Fapped was 160 mb per hour. You aren't going to get that from surfing. 

There's an application using that bandwidth. As Gary pointed out, it could be some kind of malware, but it could also be a legit application like a P2P file sharing application. If you share a lot of files you can expend a lot of bandwidth by indexing even if noone is downloading from you. I'm not saying that it's a P2P application, I'm just using it as an example.

What you're going to need to do is to close applications and processes with your task manager, one at a time, until the light in the satellite modem stops fluttering. That's probably the only way you will find the culprit.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

You may know this already, but if you go to this site http://customercare.myhughesnet.com/frm_usage.cfm and enter your site id, it'll tell you what your usage is, by the hour.

The FAP is a bugger. There is a paid program out there that'll show you how close you are to the FAP... I never got it cause I'm cheap... Get Fap'ped a few times and you'll figure out what the problem is.

If you download a net usage monitor (I use Down2Home... it's free) it'll show you your uploading and downloading traffic... if it's downloading or uploading and you aren't doing anything, you might have a zombie machine. Don't have virus protection, you could be a victim.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Agree, there's nothing more harmful about leaving your computer on 24/7 than turning it off. My work computer has not been off in 13 months now other than for quick reboots every couple of weeks and my home computer is very similiar.


Isn't this an outdated concept? From what I have been told by computer nerds, and what I have read, turning a computer on/off isn't a problem but was years ago when hard drives operated a bit differently.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I thought all electronics were like that - the most harmful times (that use the most power too) are when you turn them on or off. Thats why they say if you are leaving a room but coming back in a few minutes to leave the light on. It uses more power turning it on and off then it does to just leave it on for a few minutes. Also why more bulbs burn out when you flip the switch on. When ever I've had a computer die (non virus) it was the same thing when I was turning it on.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

> Isn't this an outdated concept? From what I have been told by computer nerds, and what I have read, turning a computer on/off isn't a problem but was years ago when hard drives operated a bit differently.


There are as many opinions as there are computer nerds.

I suggest to my clients that they leave their machines running as they are all configured to dl updates, AV and others, during non business hours and do their system back-ups, plus I can get into them after hours to do what I need to do for them when they are not being used for routine work.

Just my 1.18 Cents adjusted for Obamanomics


----------

